# New Ibanez RGD2127z Day



## park0496 (May 15, 2010)

First of all, I'm not a HUGE Ibanez fan...BUT I'm really digging the RGDs. I'm going to give it run. Got a good deal on it at Sam Ash. 

I need to set it up, but my first impressions are good. I'm loving the neck and body cuts. Very comfortable. Pickups obviously gotta go, any recommendations? Might save up for some covered BKP. 

Here's a few quick photos..

thanks!






































DMZ LF/CL installed:


----------



## Prydogga (May 15, 2010)

Even before reading (Pics first, words later) I thought to myself some covered camo Cold Sweats would look amazing on that thing! Congrats dude!


----------



## park0496 (May 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Even before reading (Pics first, words later) I thought to myself some covered camo Cold Sweats would look amazing on that thing! Congrats dude!



Thanks, Cold Sweats match up the best with basswood? Burnt chrome would look sick too.


----------



## Prydogga (May 15, 2010)

I'd ask Zimbloth, he knows BKPs very well, but Cold Sweats seem to be going into basswood guitars alot.


----------



## BrainArt (May 15, 2010)

Tasty.  PM Zimbloth on here and he can help you out with the BKP decision, he's the guru.

EDIT: 'd by Pry.


----------



## george galatis (May 15, 2010)

metalllllllishhhhhhhhh
congrats


----------



## 7-even (May 15, 2010)

I´ve got DiMarzio X2N 7 in my RGD 2127Z, sounds brutal. I would recommend them.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 15, 2010)

I just got rid of mine, but I plan to get another in the future. Those things are mean as fuck.

I honestly think that BKP's with the black covers would look 100% phenomenal in that guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 15, 2010)

Congrats!  Painkillers or Cold Sweats go nicely in basswood from what I hear.


----------



## Apophis (May 15, 2010)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## cardinal (May 15, 2010)

Flat black + burnt chrome = awesomeness, I my opinion. Guitar looks great.


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2010)

Given that it's basswood/rosewood, I think the Miracle Mans would be a perfect in the RGD (along with a few other models, depending on your style/desired tone). And yes, those look bad as fuck


----------



## Harry (May 16, 2010)

Looks good, congrats!


----------



## park0496 (May 22, 2010)

Decided on these fuckers, I think the black/cream will look great.






Not as nice as BKPs, but I'm a man on a budget..


----------



## zimbloth (May 22, 2010)

park0496 said:


> Decided on these fuckers, I think the black/cream will look great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough man, congrats. Those are cool pickups and should sound great in that guitar. I carry DiMarzios as well and have installed the CL/LF in many guitars, they're definitely my favorite 7-string DMZs


----------



## possumkiller (May 22, 2010)

Does anybody know if an OFR7 will fit in that trem rout? Id love to see that with some of those camo covered painkillers or even the all black ones.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 22, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Does anybody know if an OFR7 will fit in that trem rout? Id love to see that with some of those camo covered painkillers or even the all black ones.



It would be a lot of work for the rear, but it might be possible, as far as the top side route not needing to be modified. As always, measure measure measure.


----------



## MSalonen (May 22, 2010)

I've heard nothing but good things about the CL/LF pickups, but I'm curious to see how the black/creme coloring will look in that guitar.

And I love the body on that thing, but I would definitely be dying the fretboard black, because that rosewood is killing me.

Either way, congrats!


----------



## I_infect (May 22, 2010)

How did you manage $1125 on that, coupon or pricematch?


----------



## Benzesp (May 22, 2010)

looks like a Music Man JP in a lot of obvious ways... I like it, hope it plays as good as it looks.


----------



## Avl521 (May 22, 2010)

awesome guitar man! I'd like to get one but the rosewood, the toggle placement and the pickups... they just don't go with me... specially when I'd have to pay about $1400 for the guitar... to then have to swap pickups... dye the rosewood... and there's nothing I can do with that switch... but other than that I really love everything about it!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 22, 2010)

I never noticed it only had a 3 way switch and a volume.

Forever a wigger slam kid's guitar 

Congrats though.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 22, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I never noticed it only had a 3 way switch and a volume.
> 
> Forever a wigger slam kid's guitar
> 
> Congrats though.



Because all other styles of music require a 5 way and a tone control. 



I love these guitars. I have played the blue textured finish 6 string and it rivaled my love of the EBMM Petrucci 6 strings. Maybe even beat out the EBMM Petrucci's as my favorite 6 string.

Post pics when you get those pickups installed dude.


----------



## jymellis (May 22, 2010)

im an ibanez freak, and i love that guitar! congrats!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Because all other styles of music require a 5 way and a tone control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, haha it's the single volume dealio and the video with the 'guitar player' from Emmure I was referring to.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 23, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> No, haha it's the single volume dealio and the video with the 'guitar player' from Emmure I was referring to.



Yep I figured it had something to do with that video  

*SLAM SLAM DEEDLLEEEDLDLDEEE SLAM SLAM* 

Good video


----------



## t o k u g a w a (May 23, 2010)

How is the neck profile on it?


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX (May 23, 2010)

Right now I am trying to decide on my second 7 String. I have it narrowed down to this model Ibanez and the new Music Man JPX-7. 

That guitar is a f*cking beast! Congrats, man!


----------



## poopyalligator (May 23, 2010)

cardinal said:


> Flat black + burnt chrome = awesomeness, I my opinion. Guitar looks great.




This


----------



## Santuzzo (May 23, 2010)

Awesome pics, thanks for posting!

I'm thinking about getting one of those myself.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (May 23, 2010)

def my fav guitar these days that is....i cant help to think how awesome theyd look with satin covered pickups like the blackouts! but, dimarzio and BKP would be a better option for the ears hehe


----------



## park0496 (May 23, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about the CL/LF pickups, but I'm curious to see how the black/creme coloring will look in that guitar.



Installed them last night -



















I_infect said:


> How did you manage $1125 on that, coupon or pricematch?



25% off coupon.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 23, 2010)

Now it looks all vintage modern.

Definitely cool.


----------



## Mexi (May 23, 2010)

the cream looks surprisingly good


----------



## Santuzzo (May 23, 2010)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Born4metal85 (Aug 2, 2010)

so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Progmaster X (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome guitar man! Very slick too!


----------



## Deadfall (Aug 2, 2010)

Grats man...been eager to feel one of these out but we dont get em in cow-town.


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Aug 2, 2010)

Faarrk how can people afford these? Gaaaahh


----------



## orakle (May 14, 2011)

FINALLY THE DESIGNERS UNDERSTOOD WHERE TO PLACE THE TOGGLE SWITCH


i need to buy an rgd -.-


----------



## CRaul87 (May 14, 2011)

orakle said:


> FINALLY THE DESIGNERS UNDERSTOOD WHERE TO PLACE THE TOGGLE SWITCH


Idd, both the toggle and volume imo, it's a perfect guitar and thats why I already ordered it, should have it arrive in July Can't fucking wait!


----------



## alexjg391 (May 14, 2011)

Is that the case the W50RG? Because I'm thinking of getting one for my S7420


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 17, 2011)

I'm GAS'ing SO DAMN HARD for one of those! :O

Thinking about selling my Warlock and buy one of these!


----------

